
Rust optimizes async/await II: Program analysis - wmanley
https://tmandry.gitlab.io/blog/posts/optimizing-await-2/
======
wmanley
Hacker news discussion of previous article in this series:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20738606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20738606)

Discussion of this article on the rust subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/czn3mx/how_rust_optim...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/czn3mx/how_rust_optimizes_asyncawait_ii_program_analysis/)

